# Can I make cheese with this.



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

First let me explain how I ended up with this "curd". I think it's curd.

When I turn my pasteurizer off, I usually just let the milk set in there until I feed it to the babies. The babies are gone, so it set in the past'r over night. Then I went to the hospital with chest pain.... not my heart... but I was there most of the day.

So last night I find this 2lbs of milk in the jar in the past'r that is thick and pulls away from the side of the jar smoothly and evenly. There's also some whey pocketed in a few places.

So, can I turn this into cheese of some kind? and how do I do that?

Thank you so much.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

yep would hand it and let it drain you have the old fashioned way of making cheese will either come out as a cream cheese type or crumbly like cottage cheese to which you would add a little cream /salt or use dry on salads.


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

sorry Sondra, but what does it mean to "hand" it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

I think she ment 'hang it'


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

got it... hope it tastes good... I'm looking forward to it


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

DUH fingers don't listen to me very good


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

:rofl Sondra your fingers are like mine. :rofl

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

actually think it is probably brain doesn't work in old age.
Truly How did your cheese turn out?


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I let it hang for about 6 hours, then put it in the fridge. It tasted good. I was gonna add some salt to dip chips in, but I ended up using it in mashed potatoes. Very good.

I'm gonna have to try making cheese the right way now.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

AH am glad it worked ok Yep next time try it with the culture. I love the FD in it too.


----------

